# How to prevent SOF operators from leaving?



## Diddums (Apr 8, 2014)

Hey Guys

for many years theres been discussions on the problem of experienced SOF operators leaving to join PMCs leaving their units undermanned. 

my question is what do you think counld be done to reduce the amount leaving and how serious is the problem (has the media blown it out of proportion)?

Diddums.


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 8, 2014)

It isn't like every guy leaves and goes and becomes a PMC. Guys leave for a plethora of reasons, there is an entire thread about it, that you prolly didn't even read.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Apr 8, 2014)

Some people can do it longer than others. It's wholly situationally dependent upon the individual, command climate, optempo, family situation, the whole gamut of things all contribute to either rigging in-flight for the next 60 jumps or popping smoke on the DZ on your last one.  It's not a huge problem, I honestly think from what I saw that the level of retention was the same pre 9-11 as post 9-11. Some guys are just in it for 4 and done, pure and simple. I don't fault them for it, especially considering there's so many that flat out wouldn't step up to the plate let alone pass to be among the ranks. I was glad to have those that I had around me, lifer or single enlistment, didn't matter.


----------



## surgicalcric (Apr 8, 2014)

Having senior Officers and NCOs truly interested in a) winning wars and b) taking care of soldiers instead of using both of the aforementioned as mere talking points would go a long way towards keeping guys in.  But when their time is spent worrying more about their next job than their current one a warrior cant help but feel his time would be better spent on other endeavors.

Personally speaking, 1.) the SF Regiment in which I serve isn't the one I enlisted in; 2.) the men who command the Regiment today are not of the same caliber as those who built the Regiment and give it its funny green hat.

There are exceptions to the above but those men are more often than not marginalized  (Viper I would walk through hell with you at the helm) for their dedication to the mission and men instead of thinking of their own careers first...  Its a shame.


----------



## Viper1 (Apr 8, 2014)

Diddums said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> for many years theres been discussions on the problem of experienced SOF operators leaving to join PMCs leaving their units undermanned.
> 
> ...



This topic has come up in work as of late.  Not specifically related to SOF but to the Army in general.  I believe the quote used by the OPs NCO was "We should be more concerned with soldiering instead of looking at this as a career for everyone."  His point was that some guys make this a career and you generally hope they are the good and competent ones...we shouldn't try to influence everyone to make the Army a career.  We should just focus on soldiering and the good ones will rise.  Other guys are more apt to serve their time, do their duty, and return home.  Both do soldiering...one just decides to do it for longer.  

One of my old teammates is getting out because he's had four trips since 2008 and he's missed the growth of his three daughters.  His family is suffering and he's ready to go back home.  He'll always be a Green Beret and I know he's going to be wildly successful as a civilian.  Another is about to take his 11th trip downrange.... *11 trips!* He's ready to retire and see his two boys grow up.  Another guy is getting out because he's ready to go back to school for business.  He's fulfilled his goals of serving his country, becoming a Green Beret, killing the enemy, etc and he's ready to achieve some new challenges.  There are some guys who are leaving because they don't like the prospect of the peacetime Army.  Keep in mind a lot of our senior NCOs, Warrants, and Officers experienced (indeed some of them say suffered) through something similar in the 1990's.  Some guys just wanted to join up to participate in the war effort and now, with the war over by year's end, they are ready to return home to start new chapters.  

I agree with some earlier posts here.  Quality of work life (not comfortable life but a positively challenging quality of life), high quality leadership, appropriate incentives (schools, awards, benefits, pay, etc) and quality training/missions can help guys who are on the fence stay in and continue their service.


----------



## Diddums (Apr 9, 2014)

thanks guys for the replays.  



Viper1 said:


> Another is about to take his 11th trip downrange.... *11 trips!* He's ready to retire and see his two boys grow up.



11 tours!  

thanks guys for the relays.


----------



## MC (Apr 18, 2014)

Viper, I see a qoute from Joe on your trailer below, I think of him often, he was a good man.


----------



## Brian1/75 (Apr 21, 2014)

I think it mostly comes down to leadership. When I first showed up to Battalion we had SGM Hardy and Col Clarke at the helm and it spoiled me. Since then we've had CSMs or officers who prioritized haircuts, getting guys to stop wearing hiking boots, getting helmets to a standard, etc. I've sat in briefs where the JSOC CSM told us he wanted to get back to barracks inspections, which thankfully caused the whole Battalion to roll its eyes. Look at the priorities of the SMA. After awhile it just drives you crazy as you want to just do your damn job and not play fucking games. I still walk around my civilian job half expecting someone to yell at me because my shirt came untuck. It still causes me culture shock that they only care I do a good job. I don't know what happens at the SGM academy, but they must brainwash guys there.


----------

